# [DVB - DIB0700] Unknown symbols [Résolu]

## BaNaNe

Bonjour!

J'ai depuis peu une clé TNT USB (Pinnacle PCTV DVB-T Stick Solo). 

J'ai réussi à la faire fonctionner parfaitement sur mon ordinateur portable en utilisant les driver de linuxtv (téléchargement avec Mercurial et compilation à la main, donc, sans passer par portage ou les drivers du noyau).

J'ai ensuite voulu l'installer sur mon desktop mais... ça ne fonctionne pas. Voici ce que j'ai fais : 

 - Dans le noyau, rien n'est sélectionné à propos de V4L ou DVB

 - Téléchargement des drivers : hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb

 - Compilation : make && make install

 - Je branche la clé TNT, il charge les modules

 - dmesg --> Unknown Symbols

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
> 
> usb 4-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> ...

 

Alors que sur le portable, il détecte bien la clé, trouve son firmware (que j'ai placé dans /lib/firmware auparavant).

Auriez-vous une idée de la source du problème? La seule différence que je vois entre les deux pc est la version du noyau : 

 - 2.6.23-r9 pour le portable (fonctionne OK)

 - 2.6.24-r3 pour le pc (fonctionne pas)

Merci d'avance!

----------

## Desintegr

Les Unknown symbol signifient qu'il manque des symboles (appartenant à des modules) dans ta configuration du noyau.

Dans ton cas, il s'agit surement du module CONFIG_DVB_USB.

----------

## BaNaNe

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Les Unknown symbol signifient qu'il manque des symboles (appartenant à des modules) dans ta configuration du noyau.
> 
> Dans ton cas, il s'agit surement du module CONFIG_DVB_USB.

 

Pourtant, sur le portable, je n'ai rien sélectionné à propos de DVB ou V4L. Ce ne sont pas les drivers V4L que je télécharge à partir de linuxtv qui fournissent ces symboles?

Quand je fais le make menuconfig dans les drivers v4l, il y a le CONFIG_DVB_CORE et CONFIG_DVB_USB, qui sont sélectionnés et compilés. Si je les met aussi dans le noyau, il va y avoir deux fois les mêmes options, celle du noyau et celle des drivers externes. Ca ne pose pas de problème?

----------

## Desintegr

Vérifie que tous les modules soient bien chargés et ce dans le bon ordre (vérifie les dépendances entre les modules).

----------

## BaNaNe

Les modules se chargent automatiquement lorsque je branche la clé TNT. Voici la liste des modules chargés : 

```
dib7000p               13704  0 

dib7000m               12740  0 

dvb_core               63292  0 

dib3000mc              10376  0 

dibx000_common          2820  3 dib7000p,dib7000m,dib3000mc

dib0070                 6404  0 

```

Je pense qu'il ne manque plus que dvb-usb et dvb-usb-dib0700 mais ce sont justement les deux modules qui donnes des unknown symbols : 

```
# modprobe dvb-usb

FATAL: Error inserting dvb_usb (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

# modprobe dvb-usb-dib0700

WARNING: Error inserting dvb_usb (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting dvb_usb_dib0700 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dib0700.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

Le dmesg, il est dans le premier post, il aide pas beaucoup :s

Comment je peux vérifier les dépendances?

EDIT : copier/coller foireux

Merci!

----------

## Desintegr

Vérifie aussi que ton noyau supporte le chargement de firwmares (symboles release_firmware et request_firmware), module : CONFIG_FW_LOADER.

----------

## BaNaNe

AAah cette option n'est pas cochée! Je recompile et je te dis ce que ça donne.

----------

## BaNaNe

Ah ben voilà, avec CONFIG_FW_LOADER dans le noyau, dmesg me dit bien qu'il voit la clé :d

Bon, je viens de me rendre compte que je n'avais aucun programme pour utiliser la TNT sur ce pc, je vais donc en installer un  :Wink:  Mais vu le dmesg, ça devrait fonctionner.

Comme programme pour la TNT, je connais kaffeine mais je n'ai pas installé les librairie KDE... il y a un équivalent Gnome?

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, Desintegr

----------

## Desintegr

Les versions récentes de Totem permettent d'utiliser des cartes DVB via GStreamer. J'ai testé, ça fonctionnait très mal (pas de son, vidéo non fluide, etc.)

Sinon, il y a aussi VLC qui fonctionne pas trop mal, mais la configuration est très pénible : il faut créer une playlist à la main. Je peux te donner un exemple de playlist si tu veux.

Et le must, c'est Kaffeine, configuration automatique, EPG, timeshifting, etc.

Bref KDE > GNOME  :Razz: 

----------

## elyes

il y a VDR, vas voir ce guide il est très bien fait:  www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/vdr-guide.xml

----------

